# BBA problem, SAE or shrimp?



## kyo7878 (Aug 3, 2006)

my newly planted tank already got affected by some BBA... 
knowing that SAEs might be good for the bba, but from my past experience, they didnt touch my bba at all. (might have been spoiled from the algae pallet thingy). also read few posts that the cherry shrimps takes care of the algae problems pretty well, but the problem is that my tank also have 2 blue rams, i really want to keep them in this tank.
I would like to get some thoughts on which one might be more efficient, in terms of combating the bba problem.


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Based on my recent battle, more CO2, then more CO2, then more CO2. Even though the charts stated my CO2 ppm was quite high, it wasn't until I got down to pH=6.2-6.3 w/ KH~9, that my BBA stopped recurring. Oh, and the CO2 won't necessarily make the existing stuff go away...you will likely need to prune to attach that. But, it should stop new growth. If not...more CO2  .

The other ideas from some recent threads would be to add a fair number of Amano shrimp. I don't recall reading that Cherries are effective at combatting the stuff.

Good luck!
Brian.


----------



## kyo7878 (Aug 3, 2006)

is it going to be alrite if i put more co2 into this 29g tank? just worried about the ph fluctuation & rams r quite sensitive to it.
amano shrimp, hmm, never thought of that. dunno if rams will leave them alone though.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Got to go with Brian on the CO2, and as much manual removal as possible.

FWIW, Amano shrimp are larger than cherries, so they should be less of a problem than cherries, and they are algae eating machines.


----------



## kyo7878 (Aug 3, 2006)

I've tried CO2 method with daily water changes, no fertilizer n cut down lighting hours & manually removed affected leaf. its been a week & seems like the bba is under control. 
however, now i've got green hair algae growing on the plants.. gee


----------

